# Change Pea Gravel For Black Substrate



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok i try and keep this simple....

I have a 24L x 12D x 15H (Inches) Click Me Now what are you thoughts on my plan i am thinking of doing??

1. I setup my Nano 40cm cube using my main tank water, move the fish into there.
2. Move my plants out and into another temp tank (25G) along with nearly all the current tank water.
3. Empty the main tank of the gravel and clean it and tank aswell.
4. Put half the gravel at the back of the (now clean) tank.
5. Place Black substrate at the front.
6. But plants into gravel area only along with iron tablets
7. Lay heater horizontal at back and have the filter pump water towards the front of the tank.
8. Check water for No3 etc.
9. But fish back.

Would i need some acrylic sheeting to seperate the gravel and black substrate (sand)?
Should i maybe not wash the gravel but just put it into a bucket to save some of the bacteria?

Do you see any problems i may have not forseen in my plan?


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

That all sounds good instead of acrylic I'd buy a big peace of thin slate and cut it
into sections and epoxy it into place to hold the sand back. Just depends on how
you want it to look in the end. 

- Brad


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

If you are going to reuse some of the gravel why take it all down and apart. Can't you just take of the foreground plants and whatever gravel you are replacing and replace with the black substrate you want. Also without some sort of divider I don't know how you will be able to keep it from mixing. You will have to replant, replace, reposition in the life of the tank and it will mix.

If I were you and going to just replace some I would leave as much stable as possible. I would take out enough plants and water to work. I'd even leave the fish in. 

-or am I missing something?


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

bradac56:-
I never even thought of using slate!! Thats a good idea and since i can get plenty for free and would be better then acrylic  

Tex Gal:-
The only reason to remove it all and clean is i like to make sure everything is perfect because this will be the last change for this tank and i want it to perfect. But then having thought about what you said, you maybe right.. I can clean the side of the tank and then also hover the gravel without the need for taking it out.

But i am not keen on leaving alot of water in there and the fish to, i feel that by me moving stuff around i will will not only release debri into the water and poss encourage algea, but stress the fish aswell.

Thanks to you both for your comments and advice they have been most helpfull  and Tex Gal the only thing you are missing is a pic of me


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Zippin said:


> bradac56:-
> 
> Thanks to you both for your comments and advice they have been most helpfull  and Tex Gal the only thing you are missing is a pic of me


Perhaps you should add the pic of you, just in case you are one of us whose looks are just not acceptable to aquatic fish or plants?? Then, the rest of us in that category can give you the hints needed to try to overcome that unfortunate deficiency. Could this be the missing factor that makes it so hard for some of us to duplicate the beautiful tanks we see pics of here????


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> Perhaps you should add the pic of you, just in case you are one of us whose looks are just not acceptable to aquatic fish or plants?? Then, the rest of us in that category can give you the hints needed to try to overcome that unfortunate deficiency. Could this be the missing factor that makes it so hard for some of us to duplicate the beautiful tanks we see pics of here????


LMAO ... LOL what can i say... that made laugh  and spill my beer  ... maybe you are on to something there mate !! lets us see your tank/s and a pic of you first then we will see if you are right :heh:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Zippin said:


> bradac56:-
> I never even thought of using slate!! Thats a good idea and since i can get plenty for free and would be better then acrylic
> 
> Tex Gal:-
> ...


Well Zippin - since you mentioned it - LET"S HAVE IT!!!.. I'm sitting down, I'm not drinkin' beer so I think I can take it!!!!


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

Tex Gal you cheeky  i may send you the link to a pic of me but not sending one to hoppycalif 

I am having dreams about this whole Changing Pea Gravel For Black Substrate and my fish talk in my dreams 

later


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Zippin said:


> LMAO ... LOL what can i say... that made laugh  and spill my beer  ... maybe you are on to something there mate !! lets us see your tank/s and a pic of you first then we will see if you are right :heh:


First, I'm too shy, and second, I am quite convinced that my theory is correct. I know I do everything very nearly perfect, but not a single one of my tanks has ever looked like George Farmer's worst tank. Not even like Tom Barr's quarantine tank. I consider that to be absolute scientific proof.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> First, I'm too shy, and second, I am quite convinced that my theory is correct. I know I do everything very nearly perfect, but not a single one of my tanks has ever looked like George Farmer's worst tank. Not even like Tom Barr's quarantine tank. I consider that to be absolute scientific proof.


Hoppy - did you get a px....... I did!.....


----------

